# Playful Electronic Acoustic (or just electronic) -- Any Suggestions?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Otto Luening -- Gargoyles

One of my favorite composers, who could compose in both avantgarde and conventional. Check out his Kentucky Rondo for the latter.

We don't seem to have modern computer music very well represented here Anyone know of any similar types of pieces that are somewhat light hearted, not too chaotic or frenetic?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2018)

Otto Leuning is pretty cool 

If you can get a hold of Clemens Gadenstätter's _Comis Sense_ on KAIROS I think it's a pretty fantastic, light hearted composition. It isn't entirely electronic though; it's something of a piano/keyboard concerto (it uses MIDI keyboard for a number of additional sounds) with ensemble.






Perhaps a little less _obviously_ playful, but certainly more electroacoustic, is the album _Puzzle Wood_ by Natasha Barrett:






And I definitely recommend that you check out some Paul Koonce if you're not already acquainted with his work:


----------

